# Whats your favourite pokemon?



## Harumy (Apr 12, 2008)

My favourite pokemon is Jirachi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 - 2





 - 3





 - 6





 - 3





 - 7





 - 7





 - 3





 - 4





 - 2





 - 2





 - 1





 - 2





 - 2





 - 2





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 3





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1 





 - 4





 - 1





 - 2





 - 1





 - 5





 - 1





 - 1





 - 4





 - 1





 - 1





 - 3





 - 2





 - 1





 - 1





 - 2





 - 2





 - 5





 - 1





 - 2





 - 2





 - 2





 - 1





 - 2





 - 4    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 3





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1 





 - 1





     - 1





 - 1





 - 1





     - 1
---January 16th, 11:35 pm (GMT+0)---


----------



## bclowe (Apr 12, 2008)

Scizor


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 12, 2008)

bclowe said:
			
		

> Scizor



QFT


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 12, 2008)

Definitely Lugia


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 12, 2008)

Mew (Myuu). My username on the every site I have been on for the past 3 years has been named after it!


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 12, 2008)

In before Pikachu.

Mine's Pikachu. >_>


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

Mudkipz.  Cure little fellow...


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Suicune! He just completely kicks major ass!

Also, Ash's Totodile is super cute, always dancing and such


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 12, 2008)

lucario


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2008)

Salamence


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

Magikarp. I often reminisce the agony of levelling him up.


Spoiler


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 12, 2008)

ENTEI!!! I choose you, have you seen him in the movie? He has paws that freeze stuffs. HE PWNS.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 12, 2008)

Sceptile


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## DarkAura (Apr 12, 2008)

Farfetch'd.  Or something like that.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## DeMoN (Apr 12, 2008)

Qwilfish
Free grog to whoever knows this Pokemon without having to check a guide.


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Qwilfish
> Free grog to whoever knows this Pokemon without having to check a guide.


Qwilfish is not really that cool...  He is one that looks like a puff fish right?


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> DeMoNSTaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 12, 2008)

youuuu~


----------



## Jax (Apr 12, 2008)

Lugia and Skarmory.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> youuuu~


Urza is your favorite pokemon?  He's mine too XD

Mine is Chimchar....he's a flaming monkey with poo on his head. 
>_>


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Harumy (Apr 12, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Qwilfish
> Free grog to whoever knows this Pokemon without having to check a guide.



Why you like Qwilfish?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 12, 2008)

dark lugia = pwned quilfished


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> dark lugia = pwned quilfished


----------



## Harumy (Apr 12, 2008)

Pichu is so cute!


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

You're really having troubles posting images in this thread, aren't you Urza


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

Definitely Umbreon


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Definitely Umbreon



Umbreon has the most annoying voice, when I hear it, I think of a black British lesbian


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Definitely Umbreon


Eh no way, I always went for Espeon when evolving Eevee.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little?


----------



## TaMs (Apr 12, 2008)

Zapdos was pretty cool, I don't really remember what was my favorite pokemons name.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's the coolest out of all Evee evolutions, and it is by far the best Dark pokemon. I'd choose Espeon, but i've always had a thing for Alakazam.
and i don't care how it sounds


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

Ye, I'd give it coolest out of the Dark pokemon.


----------



## superrob (Apr 12, 2008)

Pikachu


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Pikachu


way to be original
In Yellow all it did was bitch, so i put it in the PC, then after that, i needed an electric pokemon so i evolved it.


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You just didn't train him well! Mine was always happy!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's because there are better pokemon worth training, like squirtle; probably my favorite water type (including it's evolutions)


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but come on, why buy yellow then?


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> it's because there are better pokemon worth training, like squirtle; probably my favorite water type (including it's evolutions)


Worst of the three original starters.


----------



## dice (Apr 12, 2008)

??


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 12, 2008)

Omastar!






Had some good times with him on the Pokemon Blue..


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Yeah, but come on, why buy yellow then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nuh-uh Squirtle was the best, i'd say Bulbasaur was the worst


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Venusaur is an awesome tank/annoyer, with access to the all-powerful Leech Seed and Sleep Powder. Sludge Bomb with STAB is also quite destructive.

Charizard of course has the bellyzard moveset, which doesn't need explaining.

Blastoise is just kind of like "hey, i got sum gud def statz, can i be a tank-OHSHIT I WAS OTKED BY A THUNDERBOLT FUCK".


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 12, 2008)

bew! it's gotta be.... um .... something ... Pikachoo


----------



## Harumy (Apr 12, 2008)

- 1





 - 1





 - 3





 - 1





 - 3





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1





 - 1


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

a dead pokemon!


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Harumy, edit your first post with the tally.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 12, 2008)

Used to like Mewtwo. Cuz its... evil!!


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 12, 2008)

Specifically...






I know, not very original, but it was this little pink bundle of joy that introduced me to the world of cheating via Gamesharks and other devices back when Pokemon Red/Blue came out


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 12, 2008)

Easily, Sceptile. This guy rocks.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## armagedalbeebop (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Jax (Apr 12, 2008)

gblock247 said:
			
		

> Specifically...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that card!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They gave it to me when I saw the first movie.


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> gblock247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have it too


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 12, 2008)

I lieks teh *Alakazam* the bestedest.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Japanese one


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 12, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> gblock247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats 2 of us, but the card is pretty obsolet xD does jack...


anyways my favourite pokemon is...
I think espeon


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does you card know Rasengan and kage bushin nojutsu?



*sorry for double-posting* where's the auto-merge? :\


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok Urza i think you're right about the three starters, but i've just always had a thing for Squirtle, he's just cool like that


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Harumy, edit your first post with the tally.



Done!


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 13, 2008)

Is she cure or what?


----------



## subb (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Dylan (Apr 13, 2008)

salamence easily


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> Is she cure or what?



Espeon or me?


----------



## bazzi_h (Apr 13, 2008)

Blaziken


----------



## Harumy (Apr 13, 2008)

My thread is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im just kidding...


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> My thread is dead


10 hours without out a post isn't "dead".


----------



## Zonix (Apr 13, 2008)

Haunter!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 18, 2008)

espeon


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 18, 2008)

I like dragonites. I mostly use dragon types anyway...


----------



## Harumy (May 18, 2008)

List updated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 18, 2008)

Blastoise. He's been my favorite for ages. I'd have to say after him would come Mew, then Charizard--and this will sound dumb--but because he looks like a Shoyru neopet and his element is fire


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

I like Pikachu! He is the cutest pokemon evars!


----------



## Satangel (May 18, 2008)

Lugia, fallen in love with it since Pokemon Silver


----------



## DarkCrudus (May 18, 2008)

mine is deoxys in his speed form =D #386 w00t


----------



## Harumy (May 18, 2008)

Blastoise and Deoxys added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- sorry dark, i cant find the speed form  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -


----------



## anime_junkie (May 19, 2008)

Oh, I can't chose... Chimecho? Quagsire? ...I know! Relicanth, yeah! Hell yes, Relicanth! Based off of the best fish ever.


----------



## Turmoil (May 19, 2008)

OMG so hard to choose just one, 









Both seem to always in my team.

But my fav has to be:




Easily the best character in the cartoon (well thats not hard), and great in the games.


----------



## Harumy (May 19, 2008)

Relicanth and Totodile added!

Thanks


----------



## muckers (May 19, 2008)

Cyndaquil for me - my favourite generation by far was the 2nd gen, it was the most exciting by a long shot, and Cyndaquil was the starter I chose when I first got Silver.

So he gets my vote!


----------



## Harumy (May 19, 2008)

muckers said:
			
		

> Cyndaquil for me - my favourite generation by far was the 2nd gen, *it was the most exciting* by a long shot, and Cyndaquil was the starter I chose when I first got Silver.
> 
> So he gets my vote!




i agree... i like the first one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here, in Portugal, pokemon finished one or two years ago (3rd season)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Japanese people are so lucky


----------



## gumbyscout (May 19, 2008)

Mew is my favorite, cute little ball of death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 19, 2008)

Mine is #251 Celebi /Serebii





:d


----------



## Artheido (May 19, 2008)

I always loved Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard ever since the anime was released in this country. I hate the 2nd, 3rd and so on generations because they ruined a good franchise D:


----------



## Harumy (May 19, 2008)

I put your vote on Charmander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you change your ideas, just let me know


----------



## Anakir (May 20, 2008)

Typhlosion. Is that his name? I haven't touched pokemon in so long.

Edit: And Missingno.


----------



## Harumy (May 20, 2008)

I added Typhlosion, if you confused the name, let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## usmagen (May 21, 2008)

ninetails!


----------



## Harumy (May 22, 2008)

usmagen said:
			
		

> ninetails!




*Ninetales 

added


----------



## Spikey (May 22, 2008)

Squirtle, of course. Blasphemy to say any other Pokemon.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

Squirtle~


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 16, 2008)

Lucario is the best


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 16, 2008)

I've always loved Blastoise--from the very first time I ever saw pokemon on TV back in 99 and 00.

And by virtue, Squirtle and Wartortle rule!!!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

my blastoise was called "quantime"..... haaaa memories


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 16, 2008)

After the 2nd generation I understood who where the rainbow pokemon in the first opening

It was that gay Oh-Ho


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> After the 2nd generation I understood who where the rainbow pokemon in the first opening
> 
> It was that gay Oh-Ho



it wasn't gay... it was just kinda... cheery


----------



## Harumy (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea me too...

They already had 200+ pokemon when the 1st generation started...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

CELEBI !!!


----------



## PBC (Jun 16, 2008)

Snorlax! He was really hard to beat

Ditto...though I never really liked him in my group.

Dugtrio always owned bishs.

Eve was nice...I think more pokemon should have been like Eve with having different evolutions and such.

MissingNo. haha...


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 16, 2008)

Mewtwo.
He is dangerous and strong, and the best.
But emo.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 16, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Snorlax! He was really hard to beat
> 
> Ditto...though I never really liked him in my group.
> 
> ...



So many votes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ditto is cute, but i agree with you... Ditto in a team, sucks!


----------



## DarthYoshi (Jun 16, 2008)

Blastoise is, and always will be, my favorite.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

This is my favourite pokemon!


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 17, 2008)

Bahamut 





Nah, I'll stick with Suicune


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This is my favourite pokemon!




So.....Cute?!


----------



## FaRReR (Jun 17, 2008)

Latios, partly because it's very cute on My Pokemon Ranch.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

My dad gave me a Wii today... I didn't play Pokemon Ranch yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Latios is cute, but i prefer Latias


----------



## square (Jun 17, 2008)

Sandshrew!


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 17, 2008)

*Umbreon*

Story: In Pokemon Gold, I had an Eevee. I wanted it to evolve into an Espeon but I forgot that when it evolves at night, it will evolve to Umbreon. But I sticked with it, and liked it. It may not be strong to many, but it is to me. A true pet. 

Then....

I lost him when I did the duplicate trick. I made him hold a Rare Candy so I can have lots. When I restarted it, he was gone... I lost him at Level 60. Pretty sad.

Totodile (he's just utter cute. Comparable to Yoshi IMO)

and *Snorlax* as well. Pure pwnage. Hitting him with the best attack that gives massive damage is like waiting for the short hand in a clock to move.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> My dad gave me a Wii today... I didn't play Pokemon Ranch yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just download it right now,and install it.
It's not worth the money,but it's okay.

Also i nominate latios
+1


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Just download it right now,and install it.
> It's not worth the money,but it's okay.



I don't know how to do that yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can teach yeah.If you want to do it anytime soon.
It's simple,but all you need is loz twilight princess.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Eternal Myst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I PM you tomorrow or something?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Thanks Eternal Myst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem.Just Pm me whenever you want to install it.


----------



## Corrupedent Droi (Jun 17, 2008)

Jirachi 
+1


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

BIDOOF


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal: Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yey Jirachi!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> BIDOOF



And anyone who says otherwise will be assassinated by my elite Bidoof army.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

Biddof added Sir!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 18, 2008)

Bidoof


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 18, 2008)

BIDOOF ALL THE WAY!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 18, 2008)

i vote for bidoff


----------



## Westside (Jun 18, 2008)

Not sure... hmmm Blue eyes dark dragon I think?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 18, 2008)

The that has a sex life... Ditto. yes Ditto


----------



## kevenka (Jun 18, 2008)

Evee...I origional thought Gary's first pokemon was evee...and I just followed from there...(It was a close one between this and Arcanine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your the leader of the bidoof alliance?! zomg. *bows down* 







That is my favorite. game. evar.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry, gotta be lame with my post... I like Pikachu... Simply Pikachu... He is my favorite and will always be my favorite!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Sorry, gotta be lame with my post... I like Pikachu... Simply Pikachu... He is my favorite and will always be my favorite!



but does HE have a game about him.... wait.... nevermind


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninetails here. And not because of Naruto..... >.>


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha! Yeah... You forgot about that little known game called Pokemon Yellow didn't you!?! Or were you thinking about the pet Pikachu toy??? Huh, huh???

Just kidding... I just like him the best!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 18, 2008)

Shiggy


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 18, 2008)

Suicune FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 18, 2008)

BIDOOF!

Oh whoops that was just my head smacking against the table.

Heh I really don't know what's my most favourite pokemon... Prof. Oak?


----------



## Harumy (Jun 18, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i vote for bidoff



You voted "The Dead Pokemon"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't vote twice guys...


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Magikarp. I often reminisce the agony of levelling him up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*^*
ha epicness

oh an my answer is scizor


----------



## Prophet (Jun 19, 2008)

Whats the name of that one pokemon, um. It's the one that has a move that turns your DS into a SNES so you can experience games that are actually good.

Edit: Beedrill, that was the one.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 21, 2008)

Added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I miss Pokemon...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 21, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His vote for "the dead pokemon" shouldn't be counted because "The Dead Pokemon" is not an actual pokemon and therefor his vote is null anyway....


----------



## Minox (Jun 21, 2008)

Meowth


----------



## Harumy (Jun 22, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ok...
I'll miss you "Dead Pokemon"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bidoff +1


----------



## santakuroosu (Jun 22, 2008)

Sonic

...owait.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 22, 2008)

Hell yeah, Houndoom.


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 23, 2008)

Dragonair...then Lugia. Raikou is also awesome.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 23, 2008)

I must say Heracross. A bug with herculean powers. Yeah!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 23, 2008)

Growlithe. He's always been my favourite since the beginning of the series. Go Growlithe


----------



## fischju (Jun 23, 2008)

Mewtwo, because he is a such an evil badass in the movie


----------



## dabdo (Jun 23, 2008)

my favourite pokemon is... blaziken oh yeah!!


----------



## Sp33der (Jun 23, 2008)

Swampert ftw


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 23, 2008)

Arcanine


----------



## Harumy (Jun 24, 2008)

Dragonair
Lugia
Raikou
Heracross
Growlithe
Mewtwo
Blaziken
Swampert
Arcanine

Added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first post will be the first page


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 28, 2008)

My favorite pokemon is now kirby.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 28, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> My favorite pokemon is now kirby.


same


----------



## Harumy (Jun 30, 2008)

My new Jirachi (sig) is sooo cute


----------



## George290506 (Dec 27, 2008)

Jirachi, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But my second in list is Gengar!


----------



## Lametta (Dec 27, 2008)

I love Mudkip sooo sweet


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 27, 2008)

cyndaquil !!


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 27, 2008)

Mudkip


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Shinx and Luxray.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 27, 2008)

BLAZIKEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epicelite (Dec 27, 2008)

Mudkips


----------



## Lelouch (Dec 27, 2008)

god there's so many I liked... every pokemon from the original 151 was epic.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 27, 2008)

Lucario!

he rules

Lu-Lu-La - Lucario!


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 27, 2008)

Starmie, both gameplay and appearance-wise.


----------



## Nocturnius (Dec 27, 2008)

wow... hmmm Got to say Charizard or Happiny or Togepi


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 27, 2008)

Used to be Ledyba, but I'm thinking now, with the release of D & P that it's Chatot. They sound the coolest.


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 28, 2008)

Licardo...............wait........................ it's lucario nver mind. This is a tough one. Let's see there's 












all eevee evolutions: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




armored mewtwo = total pwnage: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dark lugia: 
can't choose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I choose Licario.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2008)

Aggron or Rayquaza


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 29, 2008)

Farfetch'd.  The only Poke with a ' in its name (...er, right?), and it's a duck that uses a sprig of onion as a sword.  What's not to love?  

I'm surprised it hasn't had an evolution/baby form yet, given the trends of the games anymore...


----------



## Bored31 (Dec 30, 2008)

Blaziken is my all time fav. =)


----------



## dagreenone (Dec 31, 2008)

Electabuzz


----------



## RebelX (Jan 1, 2009)

Just look at him, he's so cute!


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Jan 1, 2009)

Pikablu is so rad, guys. He's definitely my fav.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

Blaziken FTMFW


----------



## Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

Missingno from RBY


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> In before Pikachu.
> 
> Mine's Pikachu. >_>




No mine is.


----------



## snikerz (Jan 2, 2009)

Of course Mudkip and Slowpoke!


----------



## Sstew (Jan 2, 2009)

Growlithe or Arcanine, Either or

Runner up would be: Totodile.


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm, that'd be... Uhm... Shadow Lugia... Or Ho-Oh/Ho-Ho/whatever... I'll go for the Shadow Lugia, he is teh pwnage!


----------



## moozxy (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Espeon

*Posts merged*



			
				moozxy said:
			
		

> Magikarp. I often reminisce the agony of levelling him up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh yea, I forgot I'd already posted in this thread lol


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jan 2, 2009)

Charizard for no.1!

Although he isn't on it.


----------



## Harumy (Jan 2, 2009)

Ameer10 said:
			
		

> Charizard for no.1!
> 
> Although he isn't on it.



Yes it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been out for 4/5 months, but finally I re-edited the first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for all those votes!


----------



## kevenka (Jan 15, 2009)

I go with umbreon or blastoise ;P
Gary's origional pokemon


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 15, 2009)

The super cute cotton dragon Altaria


----------



## Joshunar (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## xdrk09 (Jan 16, 2009)

My Magikarp pwns t3h n00blets. Pokemon Blue FTW.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 16, 2009)

Charizard is the best


----------



## Raiser (Jan 16, 2009)

My favorite is the cute Latias. ^^
Second is Pikachu.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 16, 2009)

First Typlosion with Thunder Punch for the win!
Second Shifty if you know how to use him right.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 16, 2009)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that'd be... Uhm... Shadow Lugia... Or Ho-Oh/Ho-Ho/whatever... I'll go for the Shadow Lugia, he is teh pwnage!



wtf is a Shadow Lugia?

Mewtwo FTW


----------



## Exbaddude (Jan 16, 2009)

My Favorite Pokemon? That would be a Mudkip! It has a Mohawk. :3


----------



## PlutonPress (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll just go for Manaphy. He is cute and deadly.

5 turns and he 1HKO anything.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 16, 2009)

squirtle

second would have to be bulbasaur


----------



## tenkai (Oct 4, 2009)

1.lugia 
2.rayquaza
3.blazeken
(i don't think i spelled them right)


----------



## nicofaz_uniekz (Oct 4, 2009)

Legendary :
- Mew
- Articuno
- Lugia
- Entei
- Kyogre
- Deoxys
- Shaymin
- Archeus
Starter :
- Squirtle
- Totodile
- Mudkip
- Turtwig
Others :
- Togepi
- Pachirisu
- Luxray
- Wobbuffet
And Also the best one is...
PIKACHU !


----------



## asdf (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## alidsl (Oct 4, 2009)

this one


----------



## iFish (Oct 4, 2009)

i love shaymin and kyogre


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> this one



A) Chuck Norris doesn't have a retreat cost because he never does retreat.
B) Chuck Norris is immune to everything.
C) Chuck Norris is Fighting/Dragon, not Normal
D) Chuck Norris has no weakness.


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 4, 2009)

1st Gen - Lapras
2nd Gen - Umbreon
3rd Gen - Sceptile
4th Gen - Floatzel


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 4, 2009)

if only there was a pokemon spiritomb with no real weakness

but my vote goes for Tyranitar(even though i wouldn't mind Chuck Norris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alidsl (Oct 4, 2009)

I've changed my mind (look in my sig)


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 4, 2009)

hands down, id have to say blaziken, period. because at first its this cute lil chick and then it grows to be this a** kicking warrior!!!!


----------



## Rogue Trader (Oct 4, 2009)

Spoiler











Gengar!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 4, 2009)

is it possible for that to go in a spoiler?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 4, 2009)

mewtwo 
dragonite
lugia
scizor
Cyndaquil 

wa the english names a weird, german ones are better :-/


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 4, 2009)

Starters and etc.
1.Charmander
2.Squirtle
3.Cyndaquil
4.Turtwig
5.Treecko
6.Riolu
Legendarys
1.Giratina
2.Mewtwo


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are mine.

Normal: Eevee
Fire: Flareon
Water: Kingler (CRABCORE \m/>_


----------



## Forstride (Oct 4, 2009)

Froslass, because I love Ice Pokemon, and with Froslass being Ghost type, too, it's even more cool.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Oct 5, 2009)

lucario, my brother likes deoxys, and my sister likes raikou! but all pokemon rule (magikarp is a close second fave for me XD)


----------



## RhiGhost (Oct 5, 2009)

Gengar, I like ghost pokemon and just cause he always looks like he is having so much fun being nasty lol.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 5, 2009)

1st Place - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2nd Place- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3rd Place- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honorable Mention-


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2009)

Alakazam is my favourite


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 5, 2009)

That would be Ninetails for me.


----------



## Lucky Star (Oct 5, 2009)

Arceus?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 5, 2009)

Ash Ketchum.

No wait...


----------



## nutella (Oct 5, 2009)

silcoon or luvdisc


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 5, 2009)

Charizard.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 5, 2009)

It has to be pidgeot or however u spell it.

Reason: In my original pokemon red i got my pidgeot to 100 first and it was my main pokemon then i found out bout missingno glitch and rare candys appered.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 5, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Ash Ketchum.
> 
> No wait...



he's an idiot not a pokemon


----------



## ninchya (Oct 6, 2009)

No the Best POKEMON EVARRRRRRR IS 

MASTUUR CHEIF

AND TEH ARBITOR

LAWL teh most ahhsumest pokemon evar

(just kidding lol)

Lugia FTW


----------



## FISHY_au (Oct 6, 2009)

MUDKIPZ FTW!


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 6, 2009)

I like Dragonite, Milotic, Eevee, and Vulpix. Just awesomeness!


----------



## alex_0706 (May 7, 2011)

i have this card
it's cool


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

@alex_0706
Thats probably the most rare pokemon card in the world.


----------



## Forstride (May 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> @alex_0706
> Thats probably the most rare pokemon card in the world.


Actually, it's pretty common on sales sites and whatnot.  The rarest card is (arguably) Pre-Release Raichu.

On-Topic: Froslass.  It looks cool, and it's an Ice type (Ice types FTW).  2nd favorite is Dunsparce (Not sure why), and 3rd is Metagross.


----------



## Raiser (May 7, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mew card shown, I believe, was obtainable if you went to the theatres to watch The First Movie or 2000. 

Nice nectro btw.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 7, 2011)

I thought everyone liek Mudkipz???

My favorite has to be Treecko. He was smugleaf before smugleaf existed. Plus, he can learn false swipe.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 8, 2011)

i like dragonite and Raichu.


----------



## Zorua (May 8, 2011)

Zorua and Croagunk. :3


----------



## Raika (May 8, 2011)

Gardevoir.


----------



## Shockwind (May 8, 2011)

1. Salamence
2. Raikou
3. Rayquaza
4. Luxray


----------



## Sop (May 8, 2011)

Articuno


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2011)

When cheating; spiritomb (LOL hax)
Otherwise: Froslass


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 8, 2011)

Celebi.

Competitive wise, Conkeldurr.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (May 8, 2011)

Gyarados.
Nothing better than hearing "What? Magikarp is evolving!"


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 8, 2011)

Typhlosion.

Competitive wise, Typhlosion.

It's not about winning, it's about winning with your favourites.


----------



## CrazyPuzzler (May 8, 2011)

how come dunsparce isn't number one? He's the best pokémon ever!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 8, 2011)

Either Chlamydiachar or Herpyysoar  from STIemon, but as the game says You gotta catch em all!!!



			
				8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Typhlosion.
> 
> Competitive wise, Typhlosion.
> 
> It's not about winning, it's about winning with your favourites.



Furret, and Furret for the same reason....


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2011)

1. Charmeleon
2. Lucario
3. Shinx
4. Zoroark
5. Kadabra


I wish could be on the list, but really are not a pokemon, Missingno. and Soviet Mudkip.


----------



## Sheimi (May 8, 2011)

1. Shaymin
2. Typhlosion
3. Snivy


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 8, 2011)

1. Blaziken 
2. Salamance
3. Rayquaza
4. Scrafty
5. Haxorus


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 8, 2011)

1. Arceus
2. Lucario
3. Rayquaza
4. Salam*e*nce
5. Kyogre


----------



## Ringo619 (May 8, 2011)

Magikarp nah seriously it would be :
1. Garchomp
2.rhyperior 
3.sceptile 
4.Charizard
5.gordon


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 9, 2011)

1) Tepig - Pure awesome starter. I'm actually quite fond of the Gen V starters, contrary to what others might think.
2) Snivy - Quite a badass, sucks that she doesn't learn a lot of good moves. Yay for infinite TMs.
3) Lucario - Pure badass.
4) Cobalion - My Black and White Elite Four murderer (well, 2/4 get destroyed by him anyways)
5) Gyarados - Thank God my Magikarp is gone.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 9, 2011)

1. Hydreigon
2. Reshiram
3. Latios
4. Arceus
5. Haxorus


----------



## Selim873 (May 9, 2011)

I love the Pichu brothers!


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 9, 2011)

1. Pikachu
2. Togepi
3. Mew
4. Celebi
5. Jirachi
6. Manaphy
7. Victini
8. Shaymin
9. Latias


----------



## Shiro09 (May 9, 2011)

Vaporeon


----------



## Mazor (May 9, 2011)

Alakazam because he's broken as fuck in the first and second generation games (and their remakes) which are the only ones I play. 

I've played through Red, Blue, Green (yes) and Soul Silver only using Alakazam.


----------



## lolzed (May 9, 2011)

Selim873 said:
			
		

> I love the Pichu brothers!


----------



## boktor666 (May 9, 2011)

1: LATIOS-, awesome stats, and that look. He's looking like : Come at me bro, my dragon/psychicness will pwn U.
2: Typhlosion is badass, he was my very first 3rd evolution, because my first pokemon game was gold. Such good times, shame that the card isnt working anymore. It died :c
3: Scizor, he deserves this place totally, because of his awesome defence and attack power.
4: Volcarona, awesome burning power moth
5: tough.... I guess samurott deserved his place here. He's got that awesome samurai like look.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 9, 2011)

I dont really feel that UUUMPH to have a favourite, but I like [email protected], Mewtwo and Lucario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Theraima (May 9, 2011)

Hmm...

1. Treecko(and his forms) - I've always liked this guy, dont really know why..
2. Lucario - Just awesome.
3. Snivy - A bit similar like Treecko, but less awesome..
4. Scizor - Bad-ass look and good in every way.
5. Espeon - Also very cool..


----------



## FireGrey (May 9, 2011)

I like the blue one


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 9, 2011)

1.Gengar
2.Lapras
3.Tyranitar
4.Froslass
5.Magmortar
6.Snivy


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 9, 2011)

Milotic
Servine
Bidoof (my HM slave)
Reshiram
The evolved Drifloon (can't remember his name) Drifblim
and Mudkipz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh yeah and Feraligatr


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 9, 2011)

[sarcasm]
Stunfisk
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Waflix (May 9, 2011)

1. Alakazam
2. Pidgeot
3. Typhlosion
4. Crobat
5. Lucario


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 9, 2011)

I leik Mudkipz and Bagon

*Posts merged*



			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> [sarcasm]
> Stunfisk
> [/sarcasm]


Psh don't hate on ground/electric types.


----------



## Takaishi (May 9, 2011)

Lugia


----------



## Dter ic (May 9, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Gardevoir.



ditto

Purugly

...maybe more


----------



## ninditsu (May 9, 2011)

Snorlax.


----------



## thegame07 (May 9, 2011)

Vileplume and Muk.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 9, 2011)

Favorite: Espeon
Other that I love: Ninetales (funny that people keep writing tails instead of tales), Vaporeon, Zoroark, Lucario, Scrafty, Lugia, Groudon, Liepard, Alakazam, Gengar, Krookodile, Mienshao, Lopunny (reminds me of a playboy girl, sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Toxicroak, Bisharp, Gallade, Zekrom, Sceptile, Serperior, Blaziken, Infernape, Garchomp, Dragonair, and I guess Reuniclus.

There are others I like but I may have forgotten to mention them.
Even though it's not asked, the pokémon I REALLY hate is Smoochum and Bidoof(that also includes his evolution).


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 9, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> I leik Mudkipz and Bagon
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Not hating on types, looks my friend....and uh smell??


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 9, 2011)

my two favorites are pikachu just for the nostalgia of my first pokemon game(yellow)  and salamance my favorite dragon type.


----------



## Ryufushichou (May 9, 2011)

Arcanine. cause he's all like "Im a dog that can breathe fire, deal with it"


----------



## bashscrazy (May 9, 2011)

Mine is Pikachu


----------



## CamulaHikari (May 9, 2011)

Fav three would be: Sceptile, Suicune, Absol


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 9, 2011)

JELLICENT!!!


----------



## 1234turtles (May 9, 2011)

pikachu, he is a electric mouse


----------



## SatanicSaint (May 9, 2011)

Heracross and Scyther


----------



## DrOctapu (May 9, 2011)

Blaziken. Fuck yeah.


----------



## marmon2 (May 9, 2011)

Typhlosion....

From playing crystal version.


----------



## AndreasSE (May 9, 2011)

[*]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luxray[*]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucario[*]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glaceon[*]Mightyena[*]Vaporeon[*]Buizel[*]Azelf[*]Mesprit[*]Latios


----------



## smile72 (May 17, 2011)

Kyogre!!!!!! It's so cute and chubby! I just want to hug it, and pet it!!!


----------



## Recorderdude (May 17, 2011)

Mewtwo.

I always saw him as the one intelligent Pokemon in a swarm of idiots that could only say their own name. There is team rocket's talking meowth, but he's just as idiotic as the rest, maybe even dumber. 

There ARE more english-speaking pokemans now, but IIRC mewtwo was the first.

Plus, he's a freaking alien with the combined powers of Storm, Ryu and Medusa (sorta). YOU CAN'T TOP THAT!


----------



## Jamstruth (May 17, 2011)

Umbreon.
Its cool, dark and awesome.


----------



## koimayeul (May 17, 2011)

errr..  i only know about pikachu so here goes ><

never played pokemon but the dungeon one on Ds and it was not so remarkable so yeah


----------



## alidsl (May 17, 2011)

You forgot to put your flame shield on...


----------



## T-Pie (May 17, 2011)

drifblim crobat magmar


----------



## alex_0706 (May 23, 2011)

zorua
zorouk
mew
darkrai
arceus


----------



## Langin (May 23, 2011)

Lotad, CUTE! ITS SO CUTE OMG.
Sceptile: Yeah he rocks!
Espeon: because I love this pokémon. Pokémon colloseum FTW!


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2011)

Espeon


----------



## Blaze163 (May 23, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Espeon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 23, 2011)

Um, isn't it _obvious_


----------



## chris888222 (May 25, 2011)

Haha mine?
I can possibly like myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding.
I like axew, haxorus, arceus, sceptile, salamance, espeon and a few others which I'm lazy to type.


----------



## Shiro09 (May 25, 2011)

Can I change my vote to Bidoof?


----------



## Nirraic (May 25, 2011)

i'll do my gen favorites

1st gen:didn't truly have a fav for this gen they were all awesome, even though most people would say either Pikachu or Charizard : P

2nd gen: Shuckle, when i first saw this guy when gold came out in 2000 he became my fav, just loved how he looked like an enemy from Mario, only recently i found out about his impressive defense.

3rd gen: i would have to say Swampert, first water/ground, took care of any electric attacks, good enough for me.

4th gen:didn't really have a fav in this gen either, most the Pokemon in this gen were all bland and/or unimaginative imo

5th gen:Emolga, electric/flying, no effect from ground attacks, too bad it can't learn fly


----------



## wasim (May 25, 2011)

Charizard !!


----------



## dobbelsteen1990 (May 25, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Charizard !!



Do you like the Charizard  ? 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=charizard


----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2011)

All dragon pokemon.
Their just made to rock.
They look cool and learn almost any move.

Best have to be Rayquaza and Salamence


----------



## Harumy (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh god i need to update the first page! 
I promise i'll do it soon!


----------



## iMinotauro (Dec 5, 2011)

*Heracross FTW!*


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 5, 2011)

Charizard
('cause im a veteran)


----------

